# Character Help!



## Reno-Sinclair (May 17, 2011)

Okay, I think I'm going to challenge myself and try to write a full original story, as much as I can, and just run with it. It'll be my first furry story ever, as well, and I already have two main characters for it ready.

The problem is, they'll need lovers, or something to that effect. I want a lot of earth-shattering things to happen to them, just because I think it would be interesting. The thing is, I'm very bad at creating doms, which I need to. Yes, this story will be awesomely gay (literally). 

So far, I have two subs. A Cocker Spaniel and a Dachshund. They'll each need a dom, and then I'll need several other characters, apart from parents. I need to come up with some ideas, and only have a few that I think I can use.

Think you guys can help?


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 17, 2011)

I should write a post about how to come up with interesting characters sometime.  Seems people have a huge problem with this aspect of writing.


----------



## TakeWalker (May 17, 2011)

M. Le Renard said:


> I should write a post about how to come up with interesting characters sometime.  Seems people have a huge problem with this aspect of writing.


 
You should. I could certainly benefit from it.


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 17, 2011)

Maybe I'll see if I can form coherent thoughts on the subject, then.
Anyways... carry on giving character suggestions.  You should work a star-nosed mole in there somewhere, just for variety.


----------



## ScottyDM (Jun 1, 2011)

M. Le Renard said:


> ... You should work a star-nosed mole in there somewhere, just for variety.


Or a numbat. Numbat's a funny word, so you should have a numbat character. ;-)

S~


----------

